# Paper Wasps Like My Outback



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Taylin just came to me and said " Grammie, I "seed" a bee. She took me to where. A paper wasp had just started building in the furnace exhaust. There was already two compartments and one had an egg!
It wasn't there yesterday cuz I looked!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

T, we have a little metal shield over our furnace exhaust for just that reason. It was a bear to put on but well worth it! Got it at the dealer's shop.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Taylin just came to me and said " Grammie, I "seed" a bee. She took me to where. A paper wasp had just started building in the furnace exhaust. There was already two compartments and one had an egg!
> It wasn't there yesterday cuz I looked!


Well, they're supposedly very smart insects - they too know it's SPRING and want to go camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> Taylin just came to me and said " Grammie, I "seed" a bee. She took me to where. A paper wasp had just started building in the furnace exhaust. There was already two compartments and one had an egg!
> It wasn't there yesterday cuz I looked!


Well, they're supposedly very smart insects - they too know it's SPRING and want to go camping!
[/quote]

Well okay then! I'll bring them along! How thoughtful!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, let's see Doxie... You are how many spaces away from us at the rally?
Any chance of widening that gap just a tad more?









Heck, what am I afraid of... I'm sure Leroy will simply duck into his phone booth... reappear in colorful spandex tights... and send those evil wasps back from whence they came! Thus rescuing fair damsel and riding off into the sunset upon his mighty steed! Together forever... at last!

Happy Trails,
Doug

Sorry... Sometimes I get a little carried away. ahem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Taylin just came to me and said " Grammie, I "seed" a bee. She took me to where. A paper wasp had just started building in the furnace exhaust. There was already two compartments and one had an egg!
> It wasn't there yesterday cuz I looked!


Well, they're supposedly very smart insects - they too know it's SPRING and want to go camping!
[/quote]

Well okay then! I'll bring them along! How thoughtful!








[/quote]

Oh no...you leave them at your house for the Rally this weekend.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, let's see Doxie... You are how many spaces away from us at the rally?
> Any chance of widening that gap just a tad more?
> 
> 
> ...


sneaky aren't ya! clever, very clever ( inside joke folks, but HE is NOT funny!) 
I am bringing extra paper wasps, just for you my friend.

For the record, Mr. and Mrs. Leroy will joining us for the potluck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Taylin just came to me and said " Grammie, I "seed" a bee. She took me to where. A paper wasp had just started building in the furnace exhaust. There was already two compartments and one had an egg!
> It wasn't there yesterday cuz I looked!


Well, they're supposedly very smart insects - they too know it's SPRING and want to go camping!
[/quote]

Well okay then! I'll bring them along! How thoughtful!








[/quote]

Oh no...you leave them at your house for the Rally this weekend.








[/quote]

you can't tell me what to do..I'm older


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> you can't tell me what to do..I'm older


Man...talk about a set up.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

We don't much care for wasps. How about encouraging them to stay in the Tri-Cities area?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I cover mine with that blue painters tape when not traveling. I do not want to have to disassemble the heater again to remove a mud dauber nest from the fan blades. Those things can make an awful noise!

I also did the refrigerator vent screen mod, and just last week went through and under the camper with a can of expanding foam to seal up all of Gilligan's holes....

By the way. Has anyone heard of "Argentina ants"? We were at a campground last month, and a lot of folks were having problems with them getting in their campers. They were having to spray the jacks, tires and hitch jack with poison to stop them. One couple spent the better part of an evening getting out them of their cupboards. They are about halfway between a sugar ant and a fire ant size wise.

C


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scottyfish said:


> We don't much care for wasps. How about encouraging them to stay in the Tri-Cities area?










Nah, they are coming with us, much easier than the dogs and since my dogs are not coming, the wasps will make good pets.

I had noticed where they were also going in and out of a fence post. So last night my sister and I went out there and sprayed their entrance with the sealant killer stuff. Later, I went out there and there were some angry bees flying around wondering what was going on.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We don't much care for wasps. How about encouraging them to stay in the Tri-Cities area?










Nah, they are coming with us, much easier than the dogs and since my dogs are not coming, the wasps will make good pets.

I had noticed where they were also going in and out of a fence post. So last night my sister and I went out there and sprayed their entrance with the sealant killer stuff. Later, I went out there and there were some angry bees flying around wondering what was going on.
[/quote]

No need for them to worry, as their friends who live in the OB have since told them there's plenty of room to build a new nest here









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*"Come on, guys! Over here!! Free ridezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!"*


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, if it was Barry Benson (Bee Movie), then I would say it is OK. Wasps...............no.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> I cover mine with that blue painters tape when not traveling. I do not want to have to disassemble the heater again to remove a mud dauber nest from the fan blades. Those things can make an awful noise!
> 
> I also did the refrigerator vent screen mod, and just last week went through and under the camper with a can of expanding foam to seal up all of Gilligan's holes....
> 
> By the way. Has anyone heard of "Argentina ants"? We were at a campground last month, and a lot of folks were having problems with them getting in their campers. They were having to spray the jacks, tires and hitch jack with poison to stop them. One couple spent the better part of an evening getting out them of their cupboards. They are about halfway between a sugar ant and a fire ant size wise.


Yuck...you can keep those as well. Our biggest concern bug wise are a few bee's.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> We don't much care for wasps. How about encouraging them to stay in the Tri-Cities area?










Nah, they are coming with us, much easier than the dogs and since my dogs are not coming, the wasps will make good pets.

I had noticed where they were also going in and out of a fence post. So last night my sister and I went out there and sprayed their entrance with the sealant killer stuff. Later, I went out there and there were some angry bees flying around wondering what was going on.
[/quote]

No need for them to worry, as their friends who live in the OB have since told them there's plenty of room to build a new nest here









Ed








[/quote]


----------

